

The ultimate startup lesson: knowing what matters - gvr
http://gigaom.com/cleantech/the-ultimate-startup-lesson-knowing-what-matters/

======
chadp
That was a terribly written article.

~~~
dvdhsu
How so?

~~~
staunch
I wouldn't call it terrible, but it was entirely platitudes. Everyone already
believes company value systems (more commonly called "company culture")
matter, and that's all that's being said here.

~~~
gvr
Most people think company culture is important in the same way they think life
is fragile. Everybody agrees and people rarely act accordingly.

------
FD3SA
Curious as to what Otelic (the author's company) does, as I could not decipher
their mission statement [0]:

"A company dedicated to bring full engagement and sunshine to individuals and
companies using simple tricks and mathematical magic."

[0] <http://otelic.com/about>

~~~
gvr
@FD3SA our goal is to help people qualitatively and quantitatively understand
the culture in companies, so that they can address problems, cultivate their
character, and attract the types of people that find it (the character)
compelling.

We don't think there's such a thing as an objectively "right" culture or value
system, but there are definitely some that are subjectively _wrong_ for any
given individual.

~~~
FD3SA
Thank you, that sounds very interesting. Would be interesting to see a compare
and contrast between Amazon and Google. Almost antithetical cultures, yet both
wildly successful companies.

~~~
gvr
Completely agree regarding comparing the two - if you want to meet up and
discuss feel free to contact us at founders at otelic.com :)

~~~
FD3SA
Out of curiosity, why did you select your current mission statement instead of
the the description you gave me? I like yours much better. Magic and sunshine
are difficult to understand sometimes :)

"Our goal is to help people qualitatively and quantitatively understand the
culture in companies, so that they can address problems, cultivate their
character, and attract the types of people that find it (the character)
compelling."

Sounds like a much better springboard for a mission statement!

~~~
gvr
You're right, our thinking has evolved a lot since we started and the sentence
that is live is arguably stale. Will fix tomorrow. :)

